# Propane Leak?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We had a great time at the PNW Outbacker's rallye at Fort Steven's, but discovered a bit of a problem when we got home.

We kept the propane on for the drive home - to supply the refrigerator - and when we entered the trailer at home had a pretty noticable propane smell inside the trailer. It was not overwhelming, but the smell was unmistakable. We shut of the gas at the tank, opened things up and ventilated the trailer for a couple of hours.

The question is where is the smell originating, and how do you track that down?
I sniffed around as best I could, and it seemed like maybe the front burner on the stove, but when you smell it in the whole trailer it is hard to tell. We did not notice anything while we were camping.

As I understand it, the only direct propane source INSIDE the trailer is the stove/oven. All other appliances (Frig, Furnace, H2O heater have exterior gas sources (venting).

Is this normal when traveling with the gas on? The smell was not enough to set off the detector, but is certainly a concern.

Any ideas on how to deal with this? We don't have another trip until late May, and I obviously want to have this solved before then

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Was the refrigerator still running? Also check to see if any stove knobs were on a little. My brothers kids almost blew his house up when they hit on a stove knob just enuf to leak gas a little. Obvious but sometimes last thing we look at.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Doug,

I would also bet it was the oven or stove top. The fridge, hot water heater, and furnace have systems to shut off gas flow if the flame does not ignite (I am pretty sure of this). The oven/stove would be the the only system that doesn't have that.

I assume you checked the knobs on the stove?

Is this the first time you have run the fridge on gas? Maybe there could be a leak in the gas system of the fridge that is not being contained by the fridge's safety systems.

I'd try to troubleshoot some, run the fridge on gas again and hang around for a while and see if you can start to smell gas.

Or it is still under warranty, let the dealer figure it out.

Good luck
Danny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The refrigerator was still running when we got home. And we did run it on gas on the way down to the rally, as well as both directions during our Spring Break trip in March. No gas smells during any of those times.

My inclination is the stove as well, but I wiggled the knobs and they were definitely in the off position. I guess it's time to call the dealer - we are under warranty - and have them check it out.

Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I wonder if it might have come from the oven pilot light. Did you have your oven pilot lit during your trip? If so perhaps the flame went out during the trip home. Thgere is no shutoff other than at the tank and I don't think there is any auto system to shut the flow off if the flame goes out.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

GlenninTexas,

Wow, does your stove really not have a pilot off setting on it's knob? My trailer is a bit older and it has a knob that has settings of: Off, pilot on, or temp.

Danny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Check everything you can (soap solution on pipes), and if you still have the smell...take it to the proffessionals. Most gas appliances are supposed to be checked by the pros each year anyway, and at least you'll get the problem taken care of.

When I had the smell, it came from the stove.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glenn,

We did not use or light the oven this trip. Also, I thought the oven pilot did have a thermocouple cutoff? If it does not, I would have to say I am not very pleased with that arrrangement! Of course, that is not to say that it could not have failed.

Also, as Danny suggests, we do have an 'Off' setting on our oven knob.

Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> GlenninTexas,
> 
> Wow, does your stove really not have a pilot off setting on it's knob? My trailer is a bit older and it has a knob that has settings of: Off, pilot on, or temp.
> 
> ...


Dan,

You may be right, I've only lit our pilot once, so it's probably as you say. I can't remember the operation.
Regards, Genn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glenn & Danny and all onlookers,

I just talked to our dealer and regarding the automatic gas cutoff for the oven, he gave me a 'Yes and no' answer.

Yes, there is an automatic cutoff on the ovens main burner.

No, there is not an automatic cutoff on the pilot light.

He says this is industry standard, and has been forever. Also made the point of saying to be very careful to 'check the knobs' on the range/oven. A little bump on one is all it takes to start a slow flow of gas!

Having two small kids, our new policy is going to be to check the knobs everytime we walk by. A knob guard mod (similar to what you would see on a sailboat range) will be looked at as well. I will let you guys know if I come up with something.

Not trying to scare anybody here, but we have alot of newbies around (myself included), and when it comes to propane, a little fear is probably healthy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So true Doug. See my post "Got a little scare". I just read this after posting and can verify that the pilot gas will definately stay on. Even after the flame has gone out.







So long as the oven knob is set to "pilot on", it's ON.


----------



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

A quick way to check if your leak is appliance related or in a gas fitting or such is to perform the following: ( this test assumes you have the red/green sight glass with the auto switchover feature)

1. Turn off all the appliances, anything that would use gas.

2. Go outside to the propane tanks and turn one tank on so the sight glass shows green indicating there is gas in the system.

3. Now turn both propane tanks off completely.

4. Let the camper sit for a half hour/ forty-five minutes or so.

The sight glass should still show green after the half hour or so. If it is red you have a leak for sure or an applicance is not shutting off flow correctly or you left an appliance on.

Does this make sense?

Good luck,
Rick


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like the stove burner knob was bumped when packing up to hit the road.

I guess this is just one more little check that needs to be done before I hit the road.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Rick,
I like the way you think. I haven't had any gas problems. But this test seems entirely plausible to me. I am going to run this test tomorrow to see how it works.

Thanks,
drifter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Rick...great suggestion!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That is a good suggestion! I may just try it for grins to see how tight all my connections are. I've never smelled a leak, but that doesn't mean one doesn't exist. Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean someone isn't really after you.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The stove knobs are definately a common source of trouble. I had a similar problem the day we brought our 26RS home. After driving two hours home, backed into the driveway, got out of the Avalanche and heard the propane alarm....checked the stove, and found one of the knobs slightly on. It's now on the checklist anytime I walk by the stove.

Like Jolly said, to find a leak once you know you have one, use a soap/water solution, in a spray bottle. Spray it on all joints, and connections, any leaks will be readily apparent. This also works when trying to find an air leak in a tire...

Tim

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Or to clean the bugs off the front of the trailer when you get to the campground!


----------

